# Double taxation question



## jambodave (May 19, 2015)

Hello,
I am hoping someone out there can help me out and shed some light on the double taxation treaties set up between the UK and other countries.
I have been offered a job, I will be based in Singapore (resident) from the end of June until December January time, then I will be moving to work for the same company in Ghana on a 4 weeks on 4 weeks off rota.
The company I will be working for will be paying my income tax both in Singapore and Ghana, my questions are such based on these earnings $8812 whilst in Singapore and $7812 whilst in Ghana.
1. Will I be liable to pay UK tax on those earnings?
2. If I am liable to pay tax, how much will I be liable to pay, in other words what would be my take home pay be (I also want to keep up my national insurance contributions)?

If anyone could give me a quick answer on this it would be much appreciated.

Regards

David


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jambodave said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone out there can help me out and shed some light on the double taxation treaties set up between the UK and other countries.
> I have been offered a job, I will be based in Singapore (resident) from the end of June until December January time, then I will be moving to work for the same company in Ghana on a 4 weeks on 4 weeks off rota.
> The company I will be working for will be paying my income tax both in Singapore and Ghana, my questions are such based on these earnings $8812 whilst in Singapore and $7812 whilst in Ghana.
> ...


Maybe you should look up IRAS website ...


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

jambodave said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone out there can help me out and shed some light on the double taxation treaties set up between the UK and other countries.
> I have been offered a job, I will be based in Singapore (resident) from the end of June until December January time, then I will be moving to work for the same company in Ghana on a 4 weeks on 4 weeks off rota.
> The company I will be working for will be paying my income tax both in Singapore and Ghana, my questions are such based on these earnings $8812 whilst in Singapore and $7812 whilst in Ghana.
> ...


Hi there David,

You will normally pay taxes on your salary in Ghana, where you will probably see a provisional amount withheld from your salary by the Ghana tax authorities. However, as a tax-resident in Singapore, it is in Singapore that you will have to declare and pay tax on your revenue, including your Ghana salary. Normally, tax paid in Ghana will be taken into account when determining your tax due in Singapore, in order to avoid double taxation.

Its still best to hire an accountant in your situation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

edward222 said:


> . However, as a tax-resident in Singapore, it is in Singapore that you will have to declare and pay tax on your revenue, including your Ghana salary. Normally, tax paid in Ghana will be taken into account when determining your tax due in Singapore, in order to avoid double taxation..


I think David was mainly looking at his tax obligations in UK ..m


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

simonsays said:


> I think David was mainly looking at his tax obligations in UK ..m


Ow,,,,
I was too focused in Ghana and Singapore,
(facepalm)
:sorry: David.


----------

